# T5 luminaire with 8 tubes



## andy (4 Jan 2008)

Is this too good to be true.... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/8x39W-T5-Lighting ... dZViewItem

Any comments ?

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2008)

I and a couple of other people have got a luminary from them, from personal experience, I think they are good, far cheaper than Arcadia and OK not as good but I think an sensible compromise between cost and quality.  You are probably paying a bit for the name with Arcadia ones, although they are the best if you have the cash spare.

Note with that one that the tubes dont reach all the way along the luminary, which might be a pain.  Mine also only has one plug so its all or nothing, although it seems this one has two, although the ad seems to imply it has just one, worth checking. I think the Arcadia 4 series have two plugs so you can have a more gradual increase in the light intensity.

The auction will obviously go up, check out a 'buy it now' one for an idea of the likely max price, although I did get my 3x24w 2ft one for around 20quid less than a 'buy it now' one so well worth watching.

You'll also have to change the bulbs, but James saved us some cash there with his cheapo T5 tube test and article.  8x Arcadia plant pros is gonna be around Â£160, which makes these less competitive.

Hope that helps 

Sam

EDIT - Why does it say the tubes are 35w?  Don't think you can get 35w T5 tubes!


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jan 2008)

Why would someone want 312W over a 120cm tank??  Thats gonna take some tank maintenance.  Is it just me or is it overkill?

Andy


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2008)

It's total overkill, its because its a marine product re-branded to suit another market.


----------



## andy (5 Jan 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It's total overkill, its because its a marine product re-branded to suit another market.



I did think exactly that but you can have 4 or 8 lights on at any time. If...and it's a big IF i did get something like this, i'd have 4 tubes on for most of the day and maybe boost it up to 8 for a couple of hours of "midday sun"


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jan 2008)

lol. I would want one that could do more options really.  and probably never use all 8.

Then I could use the tubes to simulate the light cycle moving from the back to the front through the phootoperiod rather than just 4 on or 8 on.

Andy


----------



## james3200 (5 Jan 2008)

Metal halide luminaire / t5 with a 150w ADA green bulb  8)


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2008)

The ada bulbs are made in germany i cant remember who by but do your homework and you can find them for half the ada price


----------



## james3200 (5 Jan 2008)

Interesting.. I bought mine from Hong Kong at Â£42 delivered each, so not too bad


----------

